# wheel question: 22 inch on 745



## psychowu (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi, can anyone help me with this: I'm wondering if I can put a set of 10x22 rims on 745. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

Why? So you can make your car look terrible (IMHO) and make the ride more harsh? Why do this to a BMW? Get an escalade if you want to make a car look horrible.


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

Based on my research, you can. I am thinking of doing the same thing next spring.

Peter


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Yes you can.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=737237&postcount=8


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Big lips.


.


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

Hahahaha.


----------



## auto-mark (Mar 14, 2005)

http://www.hartge.de//html/e65uk.html (for 22" wheels)


----------



## jahwise (Oct 17, 2004)

Make a car look terrible..... :thumbdwn:

22's will do nothing to the ride quality and if anything it makes it look damm good...
You dont think Ac Schnitzer, Hartge, DPE, I forged and even *Factory BMW * did the research on a 22" wheel and the quality of the ride....

I agree that if you use your 7 as a daily driver 22's might be hard to maintain but thats it..

Bigger the better....

A 22" wheel only helps BMW accent the cars smooth lines and aggressive styling....

And yes to answer your question you can but 22x10s on a 745...Go for it.....Make sure you bring your 7 with 22's to bimmerfest....There is going to be a "special" area for 7's with styling....

:thumbup:


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

MrAirbags said:


> Yes you can.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=737237&postcount=8


 Jeez...those are supremely ugly. I need some Pepcid and Advil after seeing that. Ugh!


----------



## E46 JAX (Jan 31, 2005)

Yes you can do 22x10 all around. Like this ...


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

dwette said:


> Jeez...those are supremely ugly. I need some Pepcid and Advil after seeing that. Ugh!


Your analysis is correct, that is supreme in the ugly dept. Whoever would mount those should be :behead:


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh Man!!!

That looks gorgeous* Do you own that beauty?

-Pwned



MrAirbags said:


> Yes you can.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=737237&postcount=8


----------



## pimpass745li (Jan 25, 2005)

E46 JAX said:


> Yes you can do 22x10 all around. Like this ...


thats not true the real measurements for a seven is 22"x9.5" in the front running a 265/30/22 tire and a 22"x11" in the rear running a 295/25/22 i have this setup on my car i have a full ac schnitzer body kit and 22" avus wheels on my car the ride did not change and dont let people hate on what u like to all that hate and say that it looks bad is cuz u cant afford it   i have over 15k just on rims and body kit alone :bigpimp: so if your still paying of the lease dont hate and say that it looks bad just admit u cant afford it.   . if u need help contact wheelperformance.com at 1800 23-wheels or go online at wheelsperformance.com


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

pimpass745li said:


> thats not true the real measurements for a seven is 22"x9.5" in the front running a 265/30/22 tire and a 22"x11" in the rear running a 295/25/22 i have this setup on my car i have a full ac schnitzer body kit and 22" avus wheels on my car the ride did not change and dont let people hate on what u like to all that hate and say that it looks bad is cuz u cant afford it   i have over 15k just on rims and body kit alone :bigpimp: so if your still paying of the lease dont hate and say that it looks bad just admit u cant afford it.   . if u need help contact wheelperformance.com at 1800 23-wheels or go online at wheelsperformance.com


I can assure you if I bought a 7, I would still not add those wheels. To say I don't like them because I can't afford them is an idiotic statement. I'm not hating anyone, I'm just saying those wheels are really butt ugly, IMHO. The wheels *E46 JAX *linked are at least a little better than the poliched black/chrome ones (but not by much).

Having wealth does not mean having good taste.


----------



## lilmano1 (Jul 4, 2005)

*I have 22" on my 745I*

1.) How do I put the pictures on here so you guys can see how gorgeous they are.

2) What one person likes doesn't mean everyone else has to love it as much as you. You spend your money do it how you like.

3) My major questions is -I know that 22" will fit(and I agree the measurements should be 265/30 or 265/35 unless you are going staggered in the rear w/ 295)
Isn't there some type of weight/load limitation for these vehicles when you are adding inches to your car? I have a sport w/ 19" standard. But I know that most rims have different weight variations w/ the tires. I don't want to mess us the suspension. Some of those rims are really cheap, but I want quality. I spent 45K on my bimmer and I think spending quality money for quality accessories is only fit for my car.

So for your bimmer experts...what do you say?

I am going to check out the wheelperformance.com in a moment....til them ;o)


----------



## grahambishop (Mar 27, 2005)

I have to agree about their cosmetic appeal. I think they are spectacularily not good looking. I have to also say that driving on them must be like driving on rubber bands. You are gonna feel every speck of gravel on the road. If you really have to do this go ahead but....I think you will regret it later. But that is just my two cents. :dunno:


----------



## pimpass745li (Jan 25, 2005)

lilmano1 said:


> 1.) How do I put the pictures on here so you guys can see how gorgeous they are.
> 
> 2) What one person likes doesn't mean everyone else has to love it as much as you. You spend your money do it how you like.
> 
> ...


my bad the website is wheelsperformance.com forgot the 's'


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

When your are posting a reply click on manage attachments lilmano1

-Pwned


----------

